# Potty training/habits of small toy poodles



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

I will probably be getting a toy poodle that is around 6 pounds, possibly more, possibly less. I am wanting to hear from owners of similarly sized dogs.

How easy are these small dogs to potty train, once they're already young adults?

How do you guys feel about wee pads/patches of grass? 

Is it reasonable to expect so small a creature to be able to potty outside like a larger sized dog if let out three times a day? 

Are potty pads helpful when traveling? Are they NECESSARY? 

And finally, how do your little dogs let you know they have to potty, or are you on a schedule?

Thanks so much you guys!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Piddle pads work great for us, but there are definite pros and cons.

Cons: Some dogs have trouble distinguishing between piddle pads and a bath mat, towel, dirty laundry left on the floor. (Misha has never had this problem)

They are expensive

They smell bad if you don't change them often enough.

They are unsightly

Some dogs have a very hard time learning to go outside later.

Pros. Don't have to worry about rain, prey birds, coyotes, other dogs, or people stealing your dog.

I have actually used them in the car while on the freeway (I was not driving) I put it on the floor of the car and told her to go and she did 

I love having them with me so wherever I am she can "go".

If I am running behind I don't have to rush home to take her out.

She pretty much housebroke herself. My chihuahua Pablo was originally trained to the pads and will still use them in an emergency, but her prefers outside.

It makes it easy to keep track of her BM's and pee (important when your dog is sick)

If she has to be left at the vet, she can have a pad in her crate and not have to hold it till staff takes her out.

Great for hotel rooms and airports!




In my personal experience 3 times a day is not enough, I let my chihuahua's out at least 5 times a day.

Misha doesn't tell me, she just goes in to her pads and goes. She will go on command or at least try as well


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You covered it all N2Mischief !
I Love that my girls are pad trained but I do hope to train the next one to go outside as well - it is a pain when we are outdoors and have to go indoors and find a place to put a pad down for them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Small dogs can hold it just like large dogs. The percentage is the same regarding volume. LOL. Mine go on our deck so we don't have to worry about animal attacks or them getting into things in the grass. The pee pads are great but the dogs do tend to go on other rugs too. ( my daughters yorkie is pee pad trained and he pees on every rug in the house). Drives her nuts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny-I took Misha to a dog show and I had to put a piddle pad on the grass for her to go. It does seem a silly! But for us the good outweighs the bad....for now.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine all go on command but it took months of reinforcement before they would do it. Kensi still isn't always reliable with it but she is getting better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks you guys, you have all been very helpful! Keep it coming. ^^


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Tiny-I took Misha to a dog show and I had to put a piddle pad on the grass for her to go. It does seem a silly! But for us the good outweighs the bad....for now.


Yup - when they used to go to the doggie gym, which was covered in astroturf, with dogs peeing and pooping everywhere, I would have to bring a pad to put down on the turf!
My girls will go NOWHERE but a pad!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in a highrise - no way am I ever getting fully dressed and taking an elevator every time a dog has to pee. It would certainly be different if I had a yard and could just open a door...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Pad training is also great for travel - you can put a pad down in the handicapped stall in the airport bathroom, or put a pad down in the hotel bathroom, and not worry about finding an appropriate place to take them.
Also, some yard pottied dogs have difficulty "going" while on a leash!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Good luck either way!!*

We trained our Maltese to use pee pads and then later trained her to use a litter box, but I personally hated the type of litter they had then for dogs. Some of them look better now though.

She was very picky about the cleanliness of her pee pads and would have to pee right in the middle of the pad and would not use it a second time. At all. So if we had to be gone for a length of time (bigger dog used the doggie door to go outside) we would have to put down multiple pee pads. 

Pee pads were extremely convenient and we had 4 cats at the time, so trust me, changing a pee pad was no effort at all.

---

On the other hand, our rescue toy poodle could not learn to distinguish between the pee pad and other surfaces. Mainly because she had been raised in a household previously where she was allowed to toilet wherever she wanted (owner was senile and dying). We had a much easier time just teaching her that outdoors was the only appropriate area. And we let her use the doggie door with the larger pups. While I did know it was a risk because of the hawks in the area, I felt somewhat safe because the two dogs always went out together.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I have always used indoor pads (washables) and found that one major advantage was that as the dog ages and requires frequent potty breaks, it is much less stress for both of us knowing a pad was always available!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love how you guys have had success with the potty pads! My dogs will go no where near them! I would love to train them to go on potty pads but I have had no success . 
Queen Elizabeth- if you want them to go outside and are able to install a doggie door I highly recommend doing so. It has saved my carpet from being destroyed a second time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I love how you guys have had success with the potty pads! My dogs will go no where near them! I would love to train them to go on potty pads but I have had no success .
> Queen Elizabeth- if you want them to go outside and are able to install a doggie door I highly recommend doing so. It has saved my carpet from being destroyed a second time!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That is a cool alternative, a doggie door making the safe backyard a constant option. We have a lightweight screen door that perhaps the dog could push open?

Okay, now what do you guys think of those artificial grass flats? Then at least there might be less confusion with that and other surfaces, besides grass...?

I want to potty train my dog to go outdoors only (or possibly litter train?) but it does seem like having another option would be wonderful when traveling especially.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> That is a cool alternative, a doggie door making the safe backyard a constant option. We have a lightweight screen door that perhaps the dog could push open?
> 
> Okay, now what do you guys think of those artificial grass flats? Then at least there might be less confusion with that and other surfaces, besides grass...?
> 
> I want to potty train my dog to go outdoors only (or possibly litter train?) but it does seem like having another option would be wonderful when traveling especially.


Well, you are not going to carry a box and a giant bag of litter on vacation - a pad tucks into your bag so nicely!

One thing I know for sure - have a plan from the moment that the puppy sets paw in your door and stick too it - the worst trained dogs are the ones whose owns waffle back and forth between different plans after they have them!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*kudos*

I want to thank all of you who posted! I have learned so much about pee pads. Would you consider taking photos of your tiny toys and putting them in an album so I could enjoy? Only if you feel comfortable...but I would love to see photos of all your babies! I am fascinated. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> I will probably be getting a toy poodle that is around 6 pounds, possibly more, possibly less. I am wanting to hear from owners of similarly sized dogs.
> 
> How easy are these small dogs to potty train, once they're already young adults?
> 
> ...


So many questions! And I feel like I can write a book on it.
My older boy, almost 3 now, weighs 7 pounds - so I am in the general size range. I also have a puppy I'm potty training who might be 5 fully grown, but weighs 2 now.

All of our dogs have always pottied outside. We've never used pee pads or papers. And I trained Ryker, my first, in December in Western NY with over 4" of snow on the ground.

It can be done.

I like doing outdoor potty-ing because, to me, it's cleaner and less work. I completely see why people would see pee pads being
a better option. Personally, I would only use indoor pottying if I lived in an upstairs apartment or was handicapped.

My poodles have been easy to potty train - but, it's more about training yourself than the dog. You have to be the responsible one who keeps track of
when the puppy was outside last. And, if you're crate training (which I HIGHLY recommend) you have to put the puppy in the crate if he's not being supervised.

Starting as a puppy, Ryker was allowed to be left alone in the house uncrated (meaning I could trust him) around 6-7 months old. Now, at 3, I could leave him in the house for 9 hours (not that I would) and he'd never have an accident. 

House training is the one thing I hate when people cut corners on.
It stresses the situation out and can create problems down the road. For instance, my brother didn't properly crate train his two boxers - and to this day (they're 4 and 5) they pee in the house when they feel like it. 

Oh - and Ryker will go to the door and hover if he has to go, but that rarely happens because *I* know when he should go out. Before the puppy, he would go in the morning, again before breakfast (he eats better this way),
early afternoon, before dinner, then before bed. 

It just becomes habit.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, and as far as traveling - we just make do. We pick hotels that are nearby parks and get rooms on the first floor.
Carrying extra potty stuff is too much a hassle. A 6 pound pup can easily walk on a leash to get to a potty spot at a hotel. Anything 4 pounds or less and I'd carry or bag him till we reach a spot. I figure if people can take big dogs on trips without
potty stuff, so can I!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd say outside, unless there are significant reason against it, like getting a desperate puppy down 6 flights and onto a suitable patch of grass in time! And even then I'd make the indoor toilet as like outdoors as possible.

Our routine, with adult dogs, is:
Out first thing - usually around 7.30am
Morning walk - c 9.30 - 10.30am
Out for pees - c 1pm
Afternoon walk - c 3 - 4pm
Out for final pees 8 - 9pm, or later if they ask.

I'm very fortunate, as my neighbour and I share dog walking - she takes mine in the morning, I take hers in the afternoon - and there is always a neighbour around to let them out if ever I am away for more than a few hours. I'd say my dogs need to go at least every 4 hours during the day - they could undoubtedly hold it longer, but there is research showing that this can lead to stones and other urinary problems, and also seems unfair on the dog!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

fjm said:


> I'd say outside, unless there are significant reason against it, like getting a desperate puppy down 6 flights and onto a suitable patch of grass in time! And even then I'd make the indoor toilet as like outdoors as possible.
> 
> Our routine, with adult dogs, is:
> Out first thing - usually around 7.30am
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ac04 (Aug 7, 2013)

o this is hard for even me to believe. Brought Luigi home on Saturday. Born May 2, he is 3 lbs 6 ounces. We set him up with wee wee pads when we got home around 3:00. He went on the pad every time. Grateful but not thrilled having these in my house. So I took one outside on Sunday and he went outside on the pad. He was never outside to this point. Then I put on his collar and leash and started walking him, he caught on quickly went pee and we praised him. He has been peeing and pooping outside ever since. He had one accident but I believe if he could have opened the door to let himself out he would have. He managed to get out of the kitchen where he is gated off. Went to the front door and pooped on the mat. I am shocked it was this easy and hope i don't jinx myslef by saying that lol. We intially took him out every 2 hours. We moved to 3 hours today with the goal of getting to 4 hours. As far as the night goes, I walk him at midnight and then again when i get up at 6:00 am. We crate him overnight. So far so good. Our family loves him to pieces


----------



## ac04 (Aug 7, 2013)

So this is hard for even me to believe. Brought Luigi home on Saturday. Born May 2, he is 3 lbs 6 ounces. We set him up with wee wee pads when we got home around 3:00. He went on the pad every time. Grateful but not thrilled having these in my house. So I took one outside on Sunday and he went outside on the pad. He was never outside to this point. Then I put on his collar and leash and started walking him, he caught on quickly went pee and we praised him. He has been peeing and pooping outside ever since. He had one accident but I believe if he could have opened the door to let himself out he would have. He managed to get out of the kitchen where he is gated off. Went to the front door and pooped on the mat. I am shocked it was this easy and hope i don't jinx myslef by saying that lol. We intially took him out every 2 hours. We moved to 3 hours today with the goal of getting to 4 hours. As far as the night goes, I walk him at midnight and then again when i get up at 6:00 am. We crate him overnight. So far so good. Our family loves him to pieces. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alkhe (Aug 7, 2013)

ac04 said:


> So this is hard for even me to believe. Brought Luigi home on Saturday. Born May 2, he is 3 lbs 6 ounces. We set him up with wee wee pads when we got home around 3:00. He went on the pad every time. Grateful but not thrilled having these in my house. So I took one outside on Sunday and he went outside on the pad. He was never outside to this point. Then I put on his collar and leash and started walking him, he caught on quickly went pee and we praised him. He has been peeing and pooping outside ever since. He had one accident but I believe if he could have opened the door to let himself out he would have. He managed to get out of the kitchen where he is gated off. Went to the front door and pooped on the mat. I am shocked it was this easy and hope i don't jinx myslef by saying that lol. We intially took him out every 2 hours. We moved to 3 hours today with the goal of getting to 4 hours. As far as the night goes, I walk him at midnight and then again when i get up at 6:00 am. We crate him overnight. So far so good. Our family loves him to pieces.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's cause poodles are so smart!  It's amazing how fast they learn, btu it sounds like you basically set him up for success by giving the chance to toilet outside, and then rewarding him for it. In my experience it's SO much easier and more sensible to do it like this, because you don't give them a chance to get into bad habits or even go in the "wrong" place. 

Since starting fostering, we are basically constantly toilet-training a dog, and every time I bring a new foster home I start from scratch and assume they have zero toilet training. This is what we do too, and so far so good.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> How easy are these small dogs to potty train, once they're already young adults?
> 
> How do you guys feel about wee pads/patches of grass?
> 
> ...


We got Alfie in November and he just hated to be outside in the cold. He was only a couple pounds at the time. So we used the pee pads at first. He caught on very fast. But then I decided to get the patch of grass. YUK! I would clean it every day with cleaner and boiling water and I found that after a few weeks it was just too stinky. I was content to have Alfie use the pee pads and admit it was handy when it was raining etc. But when we got Cooper, I didn't want this huge guy thinking he could use the pee pads so the only way we could avoid that was to get rid of the pee pads entirely. So Alfie always came outside when I was training Cooper and now both go outside. 

Before we got Cooper, if we were going outside, we would always ring the 2 bells I have hanging on the door to see if Alfie would catch on. Sure enough he did and now that's how he tells me he has to go outside. They still go out at the same time now but the odd time when Cooper has to go out, he just comes up to me and nudges me with his nose. That's my cue that he has to go!

They both go out more than 3 times a day. A lot of times they just want to go out to play as well, though.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Edison is 4.6 lbs and he pees on wee wee pad and outside. 

Unfortunately for my toys, I no longer have the luxury of taking them outside in the mornings as I must leave home by 6.30 am to start commuting to work. Therefore, having them pee religiously on wee wee pad is a great thing. In the evening around 8.30 pm, going outside for a walk and zoomies is a must. For me too. Lol.


----------

